# ISO Name for Mozzarella, Tomato, Oregano Salad, heated...



## LadyCook61 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been having a craving for an old family favorite, Sliced tomato  topped with slice of Mozzarella cheese, drizzled with EVOO and sprinkled with Oregano and broiled until cheese melts. I don't know what it is called but that is what we would eat as a snack and sometimes as a appetizer .


----------



## babetoo (Aug 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I've been having a craving for an old family favorite, Sliced tomato with slice of Mozzarella cheese, drizzled with EVOO and sprinkled with Oregano and broiled until cheese melts. I don't know what it is called but that is what we would eat as a snack and sometimes as a appetizer .


 
that sounds wonderful but just a tiny bit of oregano for me, please.

babe


----------



## elaine l (Aug 6, 2008)

Make mine with basil and yum!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

I just call it LETS EAT!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 6, 2008)

Me too. But I'll take mine cold, with a bread-mop, please. Oh and a nice glass of red, if you please.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2008)

Elsie - it is very much a Caprese Salad with oregano switched for basil, then heated.  Sounds like your mom knew how to "kick it up a notch"


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Elsie - it is very much a Caprese Salad with oregano switched for basil, then heated. Sounds like your mom knew how to "kick it up a notch"


 
hmm I saw a photo of Caprese Salad , she didn't make it like that, she made it as I described.  I guess it could be called Mom's version of Caprese Salad.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> ...I guess it could be called Mom's version of Caprese Salad.


 

...or you could call it George.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> ...I guess it could be called Mom's version of Caprese Salad.


 

...or you could call it George.


----------

